# toyota ITB's need a manifold please share



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anyone make a cross flow manifold to bolt Toyota black top or silver top ITB's to. I know I have seen a few pic's of people running these setups but mostly on 16v's.
Anyone have exp with making these pic's of the build before and after?
I have a Digi 1 harness from a corrado will this work to run these itb's or will I have to do SEMS like MS2.2?
Please share your exp in this department http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
comments, suggestion's, pic's and horror story's welcome


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

Shoot a PM to Jim from Racecraft Fabrications, his sn is zornig. He's built a few of them.
Unless you're one of the guys that works for SNS skip Digi and use a standalone system.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (need_a_VR6)*

x2 on stand alone. well worth it once you need to get it tuned properly.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

This is what I got not sure if im gonna use them or not?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

Jim should have some manifolds finishing up in the next few weeks. I'm waiting for mine as wel.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (VWn00b)*

ya i emailed him for a price for a crossflow and for a 16v manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a extra set of these itb's wondering what they are worth?
thanks for the info










_Modified by Svedka at 11:11 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

we make em too


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

My buddy got some intake from some Seat. It looks like you would attach motorcycle carbs to it with a hose and clamps. The spacing is perfect. He's just making a flange to tig to it. the Toy TB will bilt right to the flange.


_Modified by antichristonwheels at 7:39 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (antichristonwheels)*

how much for a crossflow manifold?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_Does anyone make a cross flow manifold to bolt Toyota black top or silver top ITB's to. I know I have seen a few pic's of people running these setups but mostly on 16v's.
Anyone have exp with making these pic's of the build before and after?


Rowland Manifold, out of South Africa makes one, it's their part# M047. I've never used one or even seen one so I can't comments about it.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (ABA Scirocco)*

thanks for the info I emailed rowland for prices it looks like they have 3 options for crossflow vw to toyota ITB's manifold cant wait to find out the price








if anyone has a pic of a rowland ITB toyota to vw crossflow please post a pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Svedka at 11:13 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ are those flanges machined from flatstock ? no reason, j/w.
thanks.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_ thanks for the info I emailed rowland for prices it looks like they have 3 options for crossflow vw to toyota ITB's manifold cant wait to find out the price










Cool, let us know what you find out. And if you buy one, post up a few before and after pics.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (ABA Scirocco)*

will do







im still waiting to find out if bulldogger72 makes a crossflow mani and how much he wants for one


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

ok so after looking into the toyota to vw manifold selection








I have found that if you do a 16v Jim at racecraft has the best price and is the nicer product from what I have seen also he supplys a fuel rail to fit.
As far as a crossflow it looks like rowland has them in stock and they have a few diff options for your application it also looks like they have a counterflow head manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to rowland for being the only one to supply me with a pic of 8v to toyota ITB manifolds


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I had great service from Rowland http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

ok so I had to order one of the M045 manifold from rowland today just to see if it will work for my project car








I'll post pic's when I get it in my MS2.2 instal forums
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3917281
looks like it will take anywhere from 30-40 days to show up


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

2 more weeks tell I get it from rowland im so excited.
im lookin for curved velocity stacks for the toyo ITB's anyone know where I can get some?
Also I need to know about the TPS sensor that came with the ITB's will it work it is a 4 wire?








Thanks


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_
im lookin for curved velocity stacks for the toyo ITB's anyone know where I can get some?

Technotoytuning.com

_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_Also I need to know about the TPS sensor that came with the ITB's will it work it is a 4 wire?









Will it work with what?


----------



## brentcombz (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

looks like were in the same boat =]


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Wizard-of-OD)*

well Technotoytuning.com does not have curved stacks like http://www.jenveydynamics.co.uk/~Accss1.htm sells so it looks like I will be having custom ones made. I might just buy the jenvey ones and cut the ends and weld on the ones I need if I cant seem to find any. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have been told the TPS will work I just need to figure out what wire I dont need


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_
I have been told the TPS will work I just need to figure out what wire I dont need









It is a Denso TPS.Get a potentiometer and figure it out.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: toyota ITB's need a manifold please share (Svedka)*

I posted on club4age to see if they had anything and i seen some interchangeable threaded stacks very cool but I still want these if someone makes them before I cut and weld
looking for something like this  


_Modified by Svedka at 6:01 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

did you get ur manifold yet? rowland never got back to my email about pricing


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

I was told it was shipped on the 25th and I would recive it within 3-5 weeks. I have had good communication with rowland manifolds myself and I hope to get the manifold in the next few weeks maybe Days if im lucky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

